# HCigar HB DNA40 (powered by authentic Evolv)



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

Seeing the The SMOK M80 was a fail wrt temp regulation, it looks like the next best thing up the price ladder for working temp regualion and causing a bit of a stir is the HCigar HB DNA40 with unbelievably an authentic DNA40 board in. Cost is a little more the half the Vaporshark:



Here's the ECF link mentioned in Todds review with concerns and tweaks in


----------



## WHeunis (28/2/15)

Affordable DNA40!
It was only a matter of time...

I must say; I am thoroughly impressed with the insides of this device.
Everything around the board is VERY impressively assembled, and looks VERY neat; a whole lot neater than most devices I have a look inside of...

If a local vendor gets their mitts on this before @KieranD gets his hands on the next batch of Sharks, I MIGHT actually consider picking up one of these instead. Maybe...?
At least in the meantime, I can rest assured that other people will have put this through it's paces and reported any faults/shortcomings/problems with it, and will make an intelligent buy all the more easier.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (28/2/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Seeing the The SMOK M80 was a fail wrt temp regulation, it looks like the next best thing up the price ladder for working temp regualion and causing a bit of a stir is the HCigar HB DNA40 with unbelievably an authentic DNA40 board in. Cost is a little more the half the Vaporshark:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the ECF link mentioned in Todds review with concerns and tweaks in



Why the smok xpro 80 was a fail?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (28/2/15)

Yes,Yes,Yes,Yes,Yes!
Cannot wait, @KieranD can i please take delivery on wednesday please!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (28/2/15)

@andro it failed at temperature control implementation. Numerous threads detail it's shortcomings. I do however think it has alot of attractive features like small size, massive battery capacity and it does fire a true 80 watts. I would buy one but I'm holding out for a cheaper DNA40 device.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

Sprint said:


> @andro it failed at temperature control implementation. Numerous threads detail it's shortcomings. I do however think it has alot of attractive features like small size, massive battery capacity and it does fire a true 80 watts. I would buy one but I'm holding out for a cheaper DNA40 device.


+1 What he said


----------



## andro (28/2/15)

Sprint said:


> @andro it failed at temperature control implementation. Numerous threads detail it's shortcomings. I do however think it has alot of attractive features like small size, massive battery capacity and it does fire a true 80 watts. I would buy one but I'm holding out for a cheaper DNA40 device.


so that mean ....the device is good to use with kanthal but with nickel wire doesnt perform. 
i m interested in the device , thats why im asking , do you have any link for me to see please?


----------



## huffnpuff (28/2/15)

andro said:


> so that mean ....the device is good to use with kanthal but with nickel wire doesnt perform.
> i m interested in the device , thats why im asking , do you have any link for me to see please?


PM sent

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## andro (2/3/15)

just found this .

http://www.smoktech.com/ArticleDetail.aspx?ArticleID=10018

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------

